
1M Revenue, 0 Employees with an Amazon FBA While Traveling the World - willart4food
https://dollarsanity.com/amazon-fba-selling-my-products/
======
ricardobeat
So he openly admits selling a $3 pair of glasses for $65 (now ~$28 on the
site), and use Fiverr to buy fake reviews... not sure if this post will
accomplish anything good. Unless the whole revenue story is bust and this is a
desperate, shameless attempt at generating traffic.

~~~
Whatarethese
Yeah this guy should be considered a scam artist and seems damn good at it.

~~~
donclark
Arent most (similar) companies scam artists at some level? What percentage of
markup is considered not a scam?

------
aj7
“Perhaps the biggest issue for me personally was not providing people with
real value, something I now take pride in.”

Really.

~~~
adventured
Given the apparent admission of Amazon-related fraud in the form of purchased
counterfeit reviews, I'd take their word for it.

------
whalesalad
Very candid and detailed description on how to become a modern-day hustle-porn
con artist.

------
aschatten

      Naturally, there were a couple of loose ends I had yet to 
      take care of, including:
    
      * Taxes
    

So he still owes taxes...

------
leerob
Some interesting pieces in this article, but also a lot of cringe. It also
seemed to be 3x longer than necessary.

------
tempsy
The older I get, the more I have come to realize how little contentment one
can gain in life by being a rent-seeker.

~~~
nightski
Maybe, but it's a lot less stressful seeking contentment if one does not have
to worry about the day to day.

------
SethTro
Lots of seemingly unfiltered advice. Glad it was written up, not sure what
larger lessons I should take away.

